# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Alieta Eck (U.S. House, NJ-12)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Alieta Eck
*Office Sought:* U.S. House
*Website:* 
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/electdoctoreck

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: NJ
District: 12
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*


News coverage:
http://articles.philly.com/2014-01-0...-steve-lonegan
http://www.moremonmouthmusings.net/2...holt-in-cd-12/

2011 Video:



2013 video:

----------


## RPforPrez.

She has a facebook page dedicated to her campaign that is more updated/recent. Seems the other one is only dedicated to her explatory committee, which is weird.

https://www.facebook.com/eckforcongress?ref=br_tf

Likewise, her senate website from her campaign last year seems to be more publicized than her House website, which likewise is more recent and updated:

http://www.eckforcongress.com/

----------

